# Discord woes .



## Alain De Vos (Apr 25, 2022)

Anyone having also problems with discord ?

My current problem:


			https://support.discord.com/hc/en-us/articles/360041820932-Help-I-m-old-enough-to-use-Discord-in-my-country-but-I-got-locked-out-
		

PS: I'm 50, but for security reasons i never give my real age


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2022)

No issues here.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 25, 2022)

Didnt knew that this exists, also no problems here.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2022)

Yes, there is a FreeBSD Discord server.



			Discord - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 25, 2022)

Does it work with firefox on freebsd or only chrome ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2022)

Don't know, I'm using the Discord client on Windows (and the Android client on my phone).


----------



## Jose (Apr 25, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Does it work with firefox on freebsd or only chrome ?


Works in Firefox.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 25, 2022)

Ok, it works, but i had to accept the invite.


----------



## astyle (Apr 25, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Ok, it works, but i had to accept the invite.


FreeBSD discord actually has a link to a permanent invite somewhere in the wiki... as long as you find it and accept it, you'll be fine. Browsers may require additional authentication


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 25, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Yes, there is a FreeBSD Discord server.
> 
> 
> 
> Discord - FreeBSD Wiki



Oh, i mean that issue


----------

